# The last thing you bought, where did you buy it?



## blissful (May 1, 2009)

I didn't want to hijack the thread on 'what have you bought last'...but, where did you shop? Did you have a reason to shop where you shopped? ~Bliss
I shopped at the local Kwik Trip for the apple and pears and I'm not sure if I'll get a water softener from Lowes, Home Depot, or Farm and Fleet or ?
I shop at Kwik Trip for convenience, and good prices on fruit. ~Bliss


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2009)

Even though I'm a "girl," I don't really care for shopping and really, really dislike the mall scene.  I've always found shopping to be a bit of a chore, so I do it as efficiently as possible.

Yesterday I had to be in town for a meeting and I noticed an ad in Sunday's paper for Kohl's that advertised summer shoes.  I needed some new white summer shoes and the ad showed some that appealed to me.  I also had an old, old, old, store credit, so what the heck?

Yep, I ended up buying some nice Vera Wang shoes, using the store credit, and left the store with about $3. in change from the credit.  I was a happy camper.


----------



## lifesaver (May 1, 2009)

oh and i also bought cheese

i shopped at walmart super center and i shopped there because that is where i always shop and we deeded the items.


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2009)

thanks for your thoughtfulness, bliss. 
i love spinoff threads!


----------



## roadfix (May 1, 2009)

over the internet...


----------



## Scotch (May 1, 2009)

Yet another kitchen knife, a 300mm Hattori Sujihiki (used for slicing meat of all sorts) from Japanese Chefs Knife. The site is one of the best for Japanese kitchen knives, and Hattori is the Mercedes of genre. Here it is:


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2009)

hm. that's a beautiful slicer! Chef has us using those from the knives we have to fillet fish.


----------



## Claire (May 6, 2009)

Katie, I'm with you.  Not much of a shopper.  A friend who is visiting from down south is a real girly-girl, so I called her to tell her I need to shop for gardening stuff to get the gardens started, and she was delighted to come along.  So the last thing I shopped for was two flats of plants (tomato, herb, and a few annuals), four bags of wood mulch, and four of top soil.  Today will be her day for shopping on our old town main street.  After that the only shopping I'll do for months will be groceries and drug store purchases.  Most personal shopping I do by phone or on-line because clothes to fit my body aren't available in a normal person's store.


----------



## babetoo (May 6, 2009)

got a tea pitcher made of recycled glass. ordered on line from walmart. they have good prices. plus no shipping charges if it is purchased site to store. yesterday got big cupcake pan i ordered from amazon. they had the best price.


----------



## Cooksie (May 6, 2009)

The last thing that I shopped for was pajamas at Kohl's.  They had a ton of stuff on sale for 50 to 65 percent off, and I had one of those little promotional cards for an extra 15% off .  I usually shop at Kohl's for clothes because it seems like I always have a discount card.  Kohl's is actually pretty smart sending out all those discount cards throughout the year.  I get sucked in regularly .


----------



## blissful (May 6, 2009)

I love hearing what you bought and where you bought it. Thanks for all the replies.
I bought a 22 wide flat panel monitor for under $170 today, I bought it at PC Mall. They do great prices and service. 
I bought 3 more pears from Kwik Trip for lunch today, and pizza slices were a $1 a slice, so much for the diet for today. 
Take care, be good, ~Bliss


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2009)

i HATE enclosed malls with a passion!! i like to shop at stores where you park in front go in and come out (ie individual stores or a strip mall). they make malls so big these days!! 1,000 stores in 1 mall, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!! thats ridiculous!! 

the last thing i bought was a combo set 1/2 sheet pan/silicone mat/sheet pan cover for $19.99 (sale is over) and mesquite and hickory smoking chips for $4.99 a bag at Chef Central. i was in and out in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2009)

Not sure if "last thing I bought" is the correct category, but a friend and I had a wonderful lunch at a hole-in-the-wall sort of place today.  I had a milestone day, in that I did my first "driving over a bridge" day and we found this little place after my victory.

I enjoyed a fabulous chicken-fried steak with mashed 'taters and gravy, green beans, etc.  Really, really, really yummy.  My friend had one of the prettiest burgers I've seen in a long time.

We ate like queens and didn't spend $10.  How good is that?


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Not sure if "last thing I bought" is the correct category, but a friend and I had a wonderful lunch at a hole-in-the-wall sort of place today. I had a milestone day, in that I did my first "driving over a bridge" day and we found this little place after my victory.
> 
> I enjoyed a fabulous chicken-fried steak with mashed 'taters and gravy, green beans, etc. Really, really, really yummy. My friend had one of the prettiest burgers I've seen in a long time.
> 
> We ate like queens and didn't spend $10. How good is that?


 whooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo congrats!!


----------



## babetoo (May 6, 2009)

i bought two knitting patterns and go a free one on line. annsattic.com. unique site. you pick what u want , then pay with card. you can then down load the entire pattern. kinda fun really.


----------



## msmofet (May 6, 2009)

babetoo said:


> i bought two knitting patterns and go a free one on line. annsattic.com. unique site. you pick what u want , then pay with card. you can then down load the entire pattern. kinda fun really.


do they have patterns for plastic canvas projects? this is what i got http://annsattic.com/default.aspx when i went to that addy.


----------



## Deathbysoup (May 7, 2009)

I bought a large poutine from New York Fries in the food court at the mall :P


----------



## justplainbill (May 7, 2009)

A #7 grating cone for our KitchenAid RVSA attachment.  Ordered 3 days ago from AmeriChefUSA.com and scheduled for delivery today.  Hoping it'll work better than most of the KA cones.


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2009)

msmofet said:


> do they have patterns for plastic canvas projects? this is what i got Home when i went to that addy.


 

sorry try annie'sattic.com.............the other was freepattern.com. no plastic . least i couldn't find it.


----------



## Claire (May 12, 2009)

My husband starts collecting social security this month.  I've always been a cheapskate when it comes to clothes and my husband is encouraging me to upgrade my wardrobe a bit (not that I look bad, I just haven't bought much new in a couple of years).  So I hit a couple of my favorite catalogs and ordered a bit of a spring update.  Would like a nice sun dress, but haven't seen anything that said "buy me".


----------



## babetoo (May 14, 2009)

bought a phone, a comforter for my bed, among other things. i got it at walmart. i look at things on the site on line. then check if they are in the store. also picked up a iced tea pitcher made from recycled glass. that i ordered on line for pu in store. saves the shipping price.


----------



## justplainbill (May 15, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> A #7 grating cone for our KitchenAid RVSA attachment.  Ordered 3 days ago from AmeriChefUSA.com and scheduled for delivery today.  Hoping it'll work better than most of the KA cones.


The #7 grating cone does a poor job.  Got an Italian made table top grater from Fantes yesterday.  The machine from Fantes works like a champ.


----------



## Loprraine (May 15, 2009)

I bought 3 jacquard tablecloths at a local winery.  They were 75% off, and on top of that, they gave me the staff discount because we had catered an event there.


----------



## katybar22 (May 15, 2009)

2 prescriptions, 2 bags of gummy bears and a box of Nature Valley peanut sweet and salty granola bars (they are REALLY good, highly recommended).  Also a bottle of bright pink toe nail polish and a bottle of water!  I got it all at Walgreens.


----------



## GB (May 15, 2009)

I just bought this at the Mens Warehouse. I needed something to put my suit in and my wifes dress when we travel to FL for my brothers wedding next month. This case is perfect. It is sized so it can be taken on the place as carry on.


----------



## Cooksie (May 16, 2009)

I went to a consignment store earlier this afternoon and bought 1 pair of jeans, 1 pair of slacks, and three tops.  Including tax my purchase totaled a whopping $30 .  I love a bargain.  My husband thinks it is gross to buy clothing from a consignment store, but it doesn't bother me one little bit!


----------



## Chile Chef (May 16, 2009)

blissful said:


> I love hearing what you bought and where you bought it. Thanks for all the replies.
> I bought a 22 wide flat panel monitor for under $170 today, I bought it at PC Mall. They do great prices and service.
> I bought 3 more pears from Kwik Trip for lunch today, and pizza slices were a $1 a slice, so much for the diet for today.
> Take care, be good, ~Bliss


The last thing I've purchased was a 2 person hiker/biker camping tent.

Next is a tilly hat. Amazon.com: Tilley LTM3 Airflo Hats: Apparel


The mens version of coarse.


----------



## katybar22 (May 16, 2009)

A Snickers Blast from Sonic...YUM!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 16, 2009)

I bought a silver and pearl necklace, earrings and bracelet set from a street vendor today...for only 450 pesos (about $32 USD). The poor people here are really suffering from NO tourists because of the flu. And we still have NO flu in Puerto Vallarta or Bucerias. COME AND VISIT US. It is absolutely safe.


----------



## lifesaver (May 17, 2009)

dog food
cat food
cat litter
bird food
paper towels
toilet tissue
milk
corn flakes
eggs
bananas
green grapes
bread
peanut butter
roman noodles
ground chuck
bologna
hot dogs
tuna
saltine crackers
coffee
coffee cream (hazel nut)
pepsi
orange juice
white grapefruit juice
beer
vodka
lettuce tomatoes
cucumbers


----------



## katybar22 (May 18, 2009)

3 prescriptions and 2 btls of water at Walgreens and a Route 44 iced tea from Sonic.


----------



## lifesaver (May 19, 2009)

Dog food
Cat food
Comet
Pine Sol
Dawn dish soap
Laundry Soap


----------



## Chile Chef (May 19, 2009)

Tilley hat, It's one of the nicest hat's I've ever owned. and I don't think I will ever go back to a lower $10 duck bill "brim hat" or a baseball cap as most of everyone else calls them.


----------



## Scotch (May 19, 2009)

New 16" x 22" black cherry cutting board from The Board Smith:


----------



## justplainbill (May 20, 2009)

Board & knife look first class


----------



## Scotch (May 20, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Board & knife look first class


Thanks. The board is super -- check with Dave (The Board Smith) if you're in the market. I think his boards are nicer than the John Boos boards sold at high-end kitchen stores. 

The knife is a 240mm Hattori HD Gyuto (literally a "cow sword"), which is the equivalent of a chef's knife. Stainless Damascus steel. Super knife! Available here: Japanese Chefs Knife


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

A brand new swimsuit from Target.com, my Target in town only had suits that were not my style.  So I paid shipping, ugh, but holy smokes!!  It fits!!!


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

today on line i bought two yards of flannel at joanns fabric. fifty percent off, so it payed the shipping. was only on line. the fabric is for backing on a quilt i am making for the great granddaughter that is to be. i love a bargan.


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2009)

A bargain for me, too, babe.  Online I bought 5 tank tops from Woman Within.  Free shipping and no tax.  Yeah!  Better color selection and price than anything in a brick-and-mortar store here.  I might even get them by the weekend.


----------



## msmofet (May 20, 2009)

i love it!!


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2009)

Katie E said:


> A bargain for me, too, babe. Online I bought 5 tank tops from Woman Within. Free shipping and no tax. Yeah! Better color selection and price than anything in a brick-and-mortar store here. I might even get them by the weekend.


 
i was in walmart to pu a phone last week, they had tank tops for five dollars. bought two. on their site same price but shipping charge. just depends i guess


----------



## roadfix (May 21, 2009)

I just bought 30 pounds of frozen pork spareribs @ 97 cents/lb at my local Vons market.


----------



## luvs (May 21, 2009)

i bought food & vino.


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

Coffee beans and candles at Kroger


----------



## lifesaver (May 22, 2009)

dog food


----------



## blissful (May 22, 2009)

sweet knife and board, thank you for the pictures on that! 
Last thing I bought and where--Veggies at Aldi's.


----------



## katybar22 (May 22, 2009)

prescription (_again)_ at Walgreens


----------



## katybar22 (May 24, 2009)

I won't bore you with the list, but we *finally *went grocery shopping today to the tune of 437.45.  Wow, not much of a tune, huh?


----------



## babetoo (May 24, 2009)

ordered from "the Company store" on line, two terry cloth loungers. for summer. both from their clearance sale.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 25, 2009)

over the weekend... returned Nutro cat food to the store (Nutro is on recall list )  got other cat food.


----------



## anotherbaker (May 25, 2009)

the last thing I shopped was a component av cable for my ps2 to hook it up to my 18.5 inch lcd monitor, but I am looking for a solution to connect it to the  monitor as it is not having any component inputs...sigh...
I got the cable over the internet from a very cool website offering worldwide free shipping called DealExtreme


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2009)

Load up!  I just picked up enough charcoal to last me til the end of the year...


----------



## katybar22 (May 26, 2009)

2 pkg gummy bears, 2 btls of water and toothpaste at Walgreens


----------



## lifesaver (May 29, 2009)

dog food
cat food
cat litter
milk
eggs
bread
bologna
hot dogs
ground chuck
bacon
green beans
corn
green peas
mixed vegetables
california blend
ice cream
broccoli
squash
asparagus
biscuits
potato chips
green onion dip
spinach/artichoke dip
sour cream
orange juice
diet pepsi
bananas
corn flakes


----------



## msmofet (May 30, 2009)

meds and lanolin cream - drug store


----------



## babetoo (May 30, 2009)

on line quilting thread, needles for hand quilting. working on baby blanket for the new great granddaughter that is going to be born in oct.


----------



## blissful (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is where we are shopping! It's kind of cool to see, and I was surprised so many used online sites, though I don't know why I was surprised.
Vons 1
Kroger 1
Aldis 1
drugstore 1
Walgreens 3
Kwik Trip 2
Kohls 2
Men's warehouse 1
Walmart 2
Joanns Fabric 1
Local Winery 1
Fantes 1
Chef Central 1
Paper Catalogs 1
Hole in the wall eats 1
Food Court 1
Sonic 2
Main Street Shops 1
Consignment Store 1
Street Vendor 1
Internet not specified 1
AmerichefUSA.com 1
Online 1
japanesechefsknife.com 1
annsattic.com 1
anniesattic.com 1
dealextreme.com 1
amazon.com 1
theboardsmith.com 1
thewomanwithin.com 1
target.com 1
walmart.com 3
pcmall.com 1

I finally bit the bullet and bought the water softener at Home Depot, son needed shoes, tried Goodwill and a second hand shop but bought from Walmart...then the left front strut on the car went on the way to graduation--having that fixed, and I'll be spending money at the department of motor vehicles today so I have a car to drive.
So where are you shopping, and for what?


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 1, 2009)

These, a gerber multi tool, and a fish fillet knife.





then i went to the food bank and purchased my weakly food!


----------



## les (Jun 1, 2009)

Make up at The London Clothes Show
Mascara, eye pencil, blusher, make up bag...I wasn't going to honest!!
I couldn't resist ...


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2009)

whitening pre-rinse for my teefers. i'm obsessed with brightening my smile!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 1, 2009)

A new kitchen faucet and a thingy for my toilet tank so it would stop running. Both bought at Home Depot and both installed already.


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jun 5, 2009)

Night lite, Wal-mart


----------



## Katie H (Jun 5, 2009)

Yesterday, 3/4 yard of decorator fabric at Hancock's for a customer.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 5, 2009)

a pattern for a yo yo bear. also a gadget new to me, that makes yo yos go fast. going to make for new baby, ordered on line from a quilting supply place.


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2009)

healthy food!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 5, 2009)

lots of fun things, pattern and material for great granddaughter a sun dress. quilting thread for quilt i am making for yet to be born great granddaughter, batting for quilt. i buy men's boxers to wear as shorts around the house, i sew flap shut. bought a pack of three. i go a new top for me. odds and ends and most fun of all was a chocolate melter pot. and some chocolate. for melting. going dip cookies for one thing and then experiment with it. all at walmart. that place is just to tempting for me.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 6, 2009)

blissful said:


> Here is where we are shopping! It's kind of cool to see, and I was surprised so many used online sites, though I don't know why I was surprised.
> Vons 1
> Kroger 1
> Aldis 1
> ...


 
last thing i bought were meds, vitamins and pro-biotic products - DanActiv and acidophylus. 

i love chef central!! i go to my local store and spend way to much money on kitchen stuff!! i have never ordered online but i make my wish list from the site and print it out. and fam picks things for bday and holidays. i just started this now that they are older. it used to only be their wish lists.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 16, 2009)

Beef Tenderloin on sale $2.99 a lb.  at ShopRight.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought a used Weber 22" kettle.  I found it on Craigslist....the seller happened to live just a couple of minutes away from my house.  So I figured why not?...I can always use another grill.....)


----------



## les (Jun 16, 2009)

A Commando Green Beret for my Dad, (my Mum threw the original away by mistake) from The Commando Veterans ***. It's Father's Day here on Sunday, so I hope he'll be pleased.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

chili fixin's - shop-rite


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> Beef Tenderloin on sale $2.99 a lb. at ShopRight.


 Now that's a deal!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2009)

a white with blue cushions glider chair. where ? good old walmart.


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Dog Food
Cat Food
Car Litter
Diet Pepsi
Vodka
Beer


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh! and Ice


----------



## roadfix (Jun 24, 2009)

I just ordered a very nice cast iron grate for my 22" Weber kettle.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 27, 2009)

Illford satin printing paper 5x7 25x sheets.

Kneedible erasers, a leather 3 ring binder, 3 ring 2 in notebook.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 27, 2009)

notebook computer from woot.com


----------



## babetoo (Jun 27, 2009)

milk and bread, from where ever my granddaughter picks it up for me. probably von's market.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought a bunch of 18 oz Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce on sale for 99 cents ea.


----------



## Dove (Jun 27, 2009)

*My pc crashed and burned..my printer printed only if it wanted to..so I now have a new Dell computer, printer and 22" monitor purchased at Best Buy. *


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2009)

3 scripts for poison ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drug store


----------



## Chile Chef (Jun 30, 2009)

Food, More printing paper!


----------



## I-SPY_BAMSBBQ (Jun 30, 2009)

cheese,beer...guess where i am from?..lol


----------



## msmofet (Jun 30, 2009)

I-SPY_BAMSBBQ said:


> cheese,beer...guess where i am from?..lol


 looks familar!! nj?


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2009)

today on line at amazon. i bought an end table. it is carved and is white, need it in the living room and the price was just wonderful.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 30, 2009)

Dove said:


> *My pc crashed and burned..my printer printed only if it wanted to..so I now have a new Dell computer, printer and 22" monitor purchased at Best Buy. *


 

good for u. mine is not that old either, no printer at all for two years. i love being able to prints recipes again


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 1, 2009)

Bread


----------



## luvs (Jul 1, 2009)

i-spy_bamsbbq said:


> cheese,beer...guess where i am from?..lol


 

hi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I-SPY_BAMSBBQ (Jul 1, 2009)

luvs said:


> hi!!!!!!!!!


 
hi luvs


----------



## blissful (Jul 1, 2009)

I went to thewomanwithin.com to check out the clothes on the advice offered here. Found 5 nice tunics to wear for work, and I never buy clothes so this is something new. I needed something for the warm and hot days. I like their stuff, the prices are great and the clothes are good quality, thanks for the help.
I checked out woot.com today, it's a funny site. One thing is offereed per day--interesting blogs and merchandise, I'll have to keep my eye on that one.


----------



## Silversage (Jul 1, 2009)

I-SPY_BAMSBBQ said:


> cheese,beer...guess where i am from?..lol



Hello to you in the Soo!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 1, 2009)

i gotta stop surfing the net. always cost me money. i ordered a dress from the women within on line. some one here provided the link. we shall see.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 3, 2009)

Latest purchase was online at Monin.com  where I bought 4 bottles of different fruit puree to flavor ice tea and other beverages.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 3, 2009)

Stuff for Hearty cowboy trail beans recipe, 100 sheets of glossy 5x7 photo paper, Hickory seasoning, and a new seasoning for steaks, And steaks.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

Ordered kitten 1 1/2" heel sandals online one black and one white pair.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 3, 2009)

370.00 groceries at von's.com. that is for the whole  month. includes pet supplies and cleaning and laundry supplies. some over the counter drugs. i know it sounds like a lot but not considering how much it covers.


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 6, 2009)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 7, 2009)

lifesaver said:


> Diet Pepsi


DP? try Docter pepper Diet, You are going to love it. By the way does Pepsi still have the cherry flavor pop?


And does it still have the blue pepsi that still taste like car window washing fluid?


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2009)

conditioner at pelushi salon


----------



## babetoo (Jul 7, 2009)

bought two patterns for making children nightshirts. gonna make for girls for christmas.  need two to get the sizes i need. bought on line from mccalls patterns


----------



## shubh (Jul 8, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]I never to go the market with a heavy list. Whenever I go the market, just for spending some light moments with my family, they buy the essentials wherever they get those at right price. We don’t have any favorite shop. [/FONT]


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm making a little trip out of the house today (stircrazy) to the vet to pick up meds for my little yorkie.  It's gonna be thundering/lightening this week and she just won't make it w/out her little "doggie downers".  DD's gonna drive and we may just drive for a bit.


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 20, 2009)

Tipla fish, White fish, catfish, trout, More photo paper, more pebble board, 6 burger shots, Uncle ben's boil in bag rice,


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2009)

a big fatty bacon cheese burger and onion rings.................from carls jr.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jul 25, 2009)

Diet Coke and a small bottle of Diet Dr. Pepper from 7-11


----------



## roadfix (Jul 25, 2009)

Wooden pizza peel from Amazon.


----------



## JoMama (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello ... my name's JoMama & I'm an amazon.com junkie ... and I bought yet another cookbook.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 25, 2009)

from amazon, i ordered two books. both about the shootings at columbine high school. don't know why but i have these urges to know all i can about a given event.


----------



## JJSH (Jul 26, 2009)

A pint of Wells Bombardier from my local pub. Proper english beer, bettered only by Batemans  (another english real ale producer, sadly not available in my local)!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 29, 2009)

spatulas at Dollar General.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a loaf of Focaccia Bread. It was covered with sesame seeds, poppy seeds, dried onions, dried garlic and olive oil. I have never tried this bread before, it was delicious.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 10, 2009)

dry cat food at Pet  Stop Plus


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 10, 2009)

Let's see?

1.Adobe in design text book $80
2.Adobe Photoshop text book $80 
3.Adobe software bundle for $291 
4.Jr Whopper $1,03 burger king
5.Stills BBQ sauce "Spicy" $4,09 
6.Lemon $0.89 cents
7.Rye & Pumpernickel bread $2,89


That's what I've just purchased today!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 10, 2009)

a seven drawer plastic tower for sewing supplies, extension cord for leaf blower, coffee filters, and hand soap. bought it all at big lots. always the lowest prices. now just have to put stuff in tower.


----------



## blissful (Aug 10, 2009)

two loaves of cracked wheat bread for $2.29 at Kwik Trip


----------



## navywife (Aug 11, 2009)

Does a book of stamps count?  I bought them when I mailed a package to my husband.


----------



## Chile Chef (Aug 11, 2009)

navywife said:


> Does a book of stamps count?  I bought them when I mailed a package to my husband.


It sure does!


----------



## bullseye (Aug 11, 2009)

A remote thermometer on Woot!  $19.95.


----------



## Mariam3 (Aug 11, 2009)

The last thing i bought was a pair of shoes i saw in the internet.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 11, 2009)

The last thing I bought were stamps at the post office.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 11, 2009)

toilet seats and dimmer switches at Home Depot.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 11, 2009)

blissful said:


> I went to thewomanwithin.com to check out the clothes on the advice offered here. Found 5 nice tunics to wear for work, and I never buy clothes so this is something new. I needed something for the warm and hot days. I like their stuff, the prices are great and the clothes are good quality, thanks for the help.
> I checked out woot.com today, it's a funny site. One thing is offereed per day--interesting blogs and merchandise, I'll have to keep my eye on that one.


 
i went to this site as well, bought a dress. 
however something i didn't  notice . enrolled me in some sorta reservations site and they took 12 dollars  from my bank account.and planned to do that on monthly basis.  had to call and get it removed. the guys said it was from the womanwithin ste. just a warning be careful what you check or what the terms are.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 12, 2009)

*All from Ikea.*

A Chefs knife:







A pairing knife:






Oil and vinegar droppar:






Also oven glove and chefs tea-towels.

Had a little retail therapy yesterday and it was lurvellllllly


----------



## babetoo (Aug 19, 2009)

i ordered a white ceiling fan with three lights for my bedroom. been putting fans in all the room, hoping to save on air cond. bill. they work great and the bedroom is the last one. have two in the sunroom..bought it from overstock. com....best price i found. the shipping was only a dollar. i know couldn't believe it myself. last day for offer as well. can't wait to get it. 

just before, same day i ordered a cork board from joanns fabric. gonna make my own memory board for great granddaughters pics. i have everything for it in my left over craft stuff.


----------



## JoZee (Aug 19, 2009)

I went up to Sears and got one pair of cotton shorts then off to Charlotte Russe and found 3 lovely cotton 60ish type blouses.  One in particular really struck my fancy.  It is 3 tones of purple from light to dark with lace on the bottom.  I am not a fan of clothes shopping but you have to break down sometimes and get new ones.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 20, 2009)

One each of a Spanish, Polish, and Swedish food turner from Fante's.


----------



## Chile Chef (Sep 2, 2009)

The last thing I've purchased was 

1.Adobe photoshop CS4 creative suite 4 ( my folks helped me get this )
2.A typography ruler for class. Pell grant paid for it. 
3.An exacto Knife for class. Pell grant Paid for it.
4.10 Green peppers @ $0.35 cents each
5.Little Debbie fruit pies for college 
6.a half of a bushel of cukes & corn.
7.and one of those green totes full of jalapino pepper for winter time warmth.

8.Black matte board 34x36, Pell grant paid for this. 

That's about it, You don't even want to know how much that came too, I will say this the veggies was cheap, LOL.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2009)

I just received a set of OXO stainless steel bowl set, a dough cutter/scraper, and a longish set of Weber tongs, all from Amazon.....all free shipping and no tax.


----------



## shubh (Sep 2, 2009)

I recently bough a Nokia phone through an online shopping network that is being operated here in India by a leading new paper group. The deal was really good.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 3, 2009)

$350.00 on groceries at vons on line, they will deliver  tomorrow, i  added up the non food items. they totaled one hundred bucks. all will last a month.


----------

